

Apple Founder Wozniak to Buy Facebook Regardless of Price - joubert
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-05-13/apple-founder-wozniak-to-buy-facebook-regardless-of-price.html

======
S201
"Apple Founder Wozniak to Buy SHARES OF Facebook Regardless of Price"

------
stox
When 36% of your revenue comes from one customer, I would say they are the
greatest thing ever, too.

------
givan
"I would" invest in Facebook, Wozniak said in an interview ... Wozniak is
chief scientist at Fusion-io Inc. ... Facebook makes up 36 percent of Fusion-
io’s revenue

This is what I read.

------
eekfuh
With that title, I was expecting it to be a The Onion article.

------
grannyg00se
I'm surprised woz wouldn't have the connections to get pre-IPO stock. Or maybe
he did just that.

------
kevs
“I would invest in Facebook” isn't exactly the same as "I will invest in
Facebook."

------
emilepetrone
Nope

